# Red hue instead of true black



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

For those that remember my other threads, I ended up with a 5 year old Toshiba 65 inch HDTV ( rear projection ) for pretty cheap when it was all said and done. Now, while watching the TV is pretty nice, there is one thing that has been nagging at me....

My Blacks have a red hue to them. It's almost as if the red is over saturated on my screen. It's the TV, not the inputs, because it happens no matter what I'm watching...the blacks are just very weak. What should I be looking for, or be concerned with in regards to this? The set is fully functional, it has no hiccups, but the red is just slightly annoying and I'm wondering if there is something that can be done about it.:dunno:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You need to perform a gray scale adjustment. Get a manual, a test disc with gray scale patterns, and correct it visually. If you can get it close it may be worth either getting a meter to do it more accurately or having a professional calibrate it. If you can't get it close visually, it may be that the tubes are too worn to get good gray scale. 

I suggest you post the model number and I will move this to the Toshiba thread where it might get more specific attention from someone who is familiar with your model.


----------



## redfury (Nov 28, 2008)

Toshiba 65hc15. Same as the 65hc14, but doesn't have the tuners...dumbed down version for Costco from what I understand.

Can I assume that I'll need to get a manual to gain access to different menus that I can't access via the remote to get to the grayscale set up? As far as a Disc goes, it's essentially a gray scale image on a photo CD? I can make that myself if that's all it is.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Yes you will likely need a manual.

No, you do not want to make your own gray scale from a picture. You will end up with a color of gray that is determined by your lightning, white balance in the camera, and color of the "gray" that you photograph. You can download free gray scale patterns or purchase a disk like DVE or Avia.


----------

